# OG WIRE WHEEL SPECIAL ON 13'' & 14''



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

2 WEEK SPECIAL ON ALL CHROME 13'' AND 14'' PLEASE CALL AT 
(562)926-4444 ASK FOR ELIE THANK YOU


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

how much for all chrome 13 shipped to 79601 abilene texas with tires and all accesories?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 23 2008, 12:52 PM~11676322
> *how much for all chrome 13 shipped to 79601 abilene texas with tires and all accesories?
> *



PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

How much for all chrome 13's to 67210?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 23 2008, 01:02 PM~11676418
> *How much for all chrome 13's to 67210?
> *



PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

i need sum 14 for my caddi 96 fleetwood 14x6/14x7 shipped 2 60133 illinois


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Sep 23 2008, 06:22 PM~11679526
> *i need sum 14 for my caddi 96 fleetwood 14x6/14x7 shipped 2 60133 illinois
> *



PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR 14'S REV ALL CHROME SENT TO 94545.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 AM~11686228
> *HOW MUCH FOR 14'S REV ALL CHROME SENT TO 94545.
> *



PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HOW MUCH CENTER GOLD 13'S


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 24 2008, 11:56 AM~11686494
> *HOW MUCH CENTER GOLD 13'S
> *



PM SEND :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

4 - 14x6 to 68521. What the prices to color spokes or hubs too


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> 4 - 14x6 to 68521. What the prices to color spokes or hubs too
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

How much for all chrome 13/7s with skinny white wall tires shipped to 87121?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

whats up Eli ? hows business ?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

how much for 14-7 candy blue spokes with tires shiped to 70546


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Sep 23 2008, 12:27 PM~11676100
> *2 WEEK SPECIAL ON ALL CHROME 13'' AND  14'' PLEASE CALL AT
> (562)926-4444 ASK FOR ELIE  THANK YOU
> *


Price on some 14x7 Chrome 100 spokes
Shipped to 60076 :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

price for purple spokes 13x7s


----------



## 72custom (Mar 4, 2007)

whats the price for 14x6 all chrome? shipped to 32507 with tires mounted? ready to be mounted.


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

How much for 14 inch chrome 100 spoke sent to 89014


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

2 14x7's to 58265


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Sep 24 2008, 06:08 PM~11690209
> *how much for 14-7 candy blue spokes with tires shiped to 70546
> *


PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Sep 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11691374
> *Price on some 14x7 Chrome 100 spokes
> Shipped to 60076 :cheesy:
> *



PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 24 2008, 08:09 PM~11691408
> *price for purple spokes 13x7s
> *


PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72custom_@Sep 24 2008, 08:12 PM~11691447
> *whats the price for 14x6 all chrome? shipped to 32507 with tires mounted? ready to be mounted.
> *



WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES $280.00 SET
$132.00 SHIPE


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Sep 25 2008, 08:52 AM~11695068
> *WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES $280.00 SET
> $132.00 SHIPE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Sep 24 2008, 08:34 PM~11691686
> *How much for 14 inch chrome 100 spoke sent to 89014
> *



PM SEND :biggrin: 





THANKS


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11692249
> *2 14x7's to 58265
> *



PM SEND :biggrin: 



THANKS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

13's shipped to 92008


----------



## SWITCHEZ (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey Bro, good talking to ya on the phone. Thanx for the hook up, hopefully I'll be calling you again soon for some more!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHEZ_@Sep 25 2008, 10:34 AM~11695927
> *Hey Bro, good talking to ya on the phone. Thanx for the hook up, hopefully I'll be calling you again soon for some more!
> *



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Sep 25 2008, 10:52 AM~11695068
> *WHEELS AND ACCESSORIES $280.00 SET
> $132.00 SHIPE
> *


----------



## 72custom (Mar 4, 2007)

what kind of deal can i get for three sets of 13x7 sent to 32507.also are there any dealers in my area or is it still up for grabs? i also need a set of 14x6 for me if you make them.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

how much for all chrome 14x7 rev w/2 bar, no tires shipped to 21225


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11702906
> *how much for all chrome 14x7 rev w/2 bar, no tires shipped to 21225
> *




PM SEND :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2008, 03:12 PM~11688411
> *whats up Eli ? hows business ?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

All chrome reverse 13's with tires, uni 5 lug adapters and swept 2 bar knockoffs?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 29 2008, 09:34 AM~11727215
> *All chrome reverse 13's with tires, uni 5 lug adapters and swept 2 bar knockoffs?
> *



PM SEND :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

HOW MUCH 4 13 X 7 ALL CHROME TO MIAMI FL


----------



## grantos (Aug 19, 2008)

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with dome knockoffs to 32720 (deland florida) thanks.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 29 2008, 11:22 AM~11728237
> *HOW MUCH 4 13 X 7 ALL CHROME TO MIAMI FL
> *



zipcode please thanks


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i need 13x7 black spocks and tires am orange county califas.price please


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome shipped to 32839 run


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I want 2 sets of 13x7 all chrome with GOLD nipples, 2 bar zenith style knock off.

I PICK UP AT YOUR SHOP


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Sep 29 2008, 03:55 PM~11731001
> *how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome shipped to 32839 run
> *



PM SEND :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics SD_@Sep 29 2008, 06:24 PM~11732499
> *I want 2 sets of 13x7 all chrome with GOLD nipples, 2 bar zenith style knock off.
> 
> I PICK UP AT YOUR SHOP
> *



PM SEND


----------



## 69CHVE (Sep 12, 2008)

How much for a set of 13 x 7 small white wall, for a 69 Chevy to 92154.

Thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69CHVE_@Sep 30 2008, 09:00 AM~11737835
> *How much for a set of 13 x 7 small white wall, for a 69 Chevy to 92154.
> 
> Thanks
> *




SORRY WE DONT DEAL WITH TIRES


----------



## 69CHVE (Sep 12, 2008)

How much for the rims?


----------



## 69CHVE (Sep 12, 2008)

All chrome?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69CHVE_@Sep 30 2008, 09:27 AM~11738118
> *All chrome?
> *



PM SEND


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Sep 29 2008, 02:46 PM~11728532
> *zipcode please thanks
> *



33014


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 30 2008, 10:45 AM~11738850
> *33014
> *



PM SEND


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Sep 30 2008, 11:05 AM~11739093
> *
> *


----------



## 72custom (Mar 4, 2007)

ive asked twice fpr a price quote and you havent answered yet.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72custom_@Oct 1 2008, 06:16 AM~11747744
> *ive asked twice fpr a price quote and you havent answered yet.
> *



MY BAD HOMIE 

PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey og wires...whats up...just curious to see if u have any chips for the kos?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 11 2008, 02:06 PM~11838862
> *hey og wires...whats up...just curious to see if u have any chips for the kos?
> *



PM SEND


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 29 2008, 01:04 PM~11729326
> *i need 13x7 black spocks and tires am orange county califas.price please
> *



PM SEND


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 13 2008, 09:40 AM~11848419
> *PM SEND
> *


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

set of 14x6 w/black spokes and 13x7 w/ black spokes

shipped 40258


----------



## impalagy67 (Dec 19, 2005)

How much for a set 14x7 all chrome picked up?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalagy67_@Oct 13 2008, 05:21 PM~11852185
> *How much for a set 14x7 all chrome picked up?
> *



pm send


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Oct 13 2008, 05:02 PM~11852014
> *set of 14x6 w/black spokes and 13x7 w/ black spokes
> 
> shipped 40258
> *




PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

set of all chrome 13's shipped to 67210


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Oct 14 2008, 08:23 AM~11857176
> *set of all chrome 13's shipped to 67210
> *



PM SEND


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

how much for 13x7 black spokes and how much for 13x7 all tan spokes with tan dish

shipped to 76016


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 14 2008, 10:03 AM~11857922
> *how much for 13x7 black spokes and how much for 13x7 all tan spokes with tan dish
> 
> shipped to 76016
> *



PM SEND HOMIE


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 14 2008, 10:14 AM~11858000
> *PM SEND HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Check for your self its fun and easy http://www.ogwirewheels.com click on Store or check out http://www.ogrimsdirect.com uffin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

ALLRIGHT HOMEY IM LOOKING FOR SOME 13/5 BLUE SPOKES GOLD NIPPLES AND GOLD HUB...... :biggrin: HOW MUCH IS SHIPPED TO 20903


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11869849
> *ALLRIGHT HOMEY IM LOOKING FOR SOME 13/5 BLUE SPOKES GOLD NIPPLES AND GOLD HUB...... :biggrin:  HOW MUCH IS SHIPPED TO 20903
> 
> *


PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

THATS EXACTLY WHAT IM LOOKIMNG FOR!!!!GOOD LOOKING OUT DAWG...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Oct 15 2008, 11:56 AM~11870083
> *THATS EXACTLY WHAT IM LOOKIMNG FOR!!!!GOOD LOOKING OUT DAWG...... :biggrin:
> *


NP HOMIE. LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 14 2008, 07:22 PM~11863704
> *Check for your self its fun and easy http://www.ogwirewheels.com click on Store or check out http://www.ogrimsdirect.com  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

13" black back hub, spokes, and dish with chrome nipples and knock offs to 98903?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 15 2008, 01:30 PM~11869904
> *PM SEND  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right, how the fuck did u just do that? Thats crazy :0


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 16 2008, 01:15 PM~11882754
> *Yeah right, how the fuck did u just do that? Thats crazy :0
> *



??????


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

how much for all chrome 13s shipped to WASHINGTON STATE


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Oct 16 2008, 02:53 PM~11884796
> *how much for all chrome 13s shipped to WASHINGTON STATE
> *


You can check the prices here </span>http://ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

orale thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 16 2008, 05:43 PM~11884692
> *??????
> *


the dude wants a weird color combination and you have a picture of it right away, crazy


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11886151
> *the dude wants a weird color combination and you have a picture of it right away, crazy
> *



WE DO MAKE SHIT HAPPEN BRO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 17 2008, 07:29 AM~11891221
> *WE DO MAKE SHIT HAPPEN BRO LOL  :biggrin:
> *


we have many little elfs working hard to make your custom order.


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

SPECIAL STILL GOIN ON


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

x2 14-7 x2 14x6 or 13x7 full set

black spokes/black dish

with tires

shipped to 98373


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Oct 20 2008, 12:15 AM~11915324
> *SPECIAL STILL GOIN ON
> *



YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 20 2008, 01:21 AM~11915491
> *x2 14-7 x2 14x6 or 13x7 full set
> 
> black spokes/black dish
> ...


PM SEND


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 23 2008, 08:11 AM~11950224
> *WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

how much for 14/7 all chrome shipped to 70546 with tires if you have them ?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

how much for 2 14x7 2 14x6 off white spokes to milwaukee, 53218?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Oct 24 2008, 02:41 PM~11965204
> *how much for 14/7 all chrome shipped to 70546 with tires if you have them ?
> *



PM SENT

My Webpage


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 24 2008, 04:05 PM~11965853
> *how much for 2 14x7 2 14x6 off white spokes to milwaukee, 53218?
> *



PM SENT.

My Webpage


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

what's the special ???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

SENT.

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## oldskellwheels (Dec 12, 2007)

13 x 7 reverse, all chrome shipped to 79901?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Oct 28 2008, 11:05 AM~11995539
> *13 x 7 reverse, all chrome shipped to 79901?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

u need to start doin tires too homie.. us people out here need complete packages! you would make a killin


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks for the advice.  

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn man, got all excited and thought u were sellin tires all of a sudden


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2008, 03:18 PM~12008623
> *damn man, got all excited and thought u were sellin tires all of a sudden
> *



thats in the works right now! sit tight!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

that's right. :yes:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

How much for a set of 14x6 to 40229?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 30 2008, 11:27 AM~12016406
> *How much for a set of 14x6 to 40229?
> *



to get Prices on shipping check out our website!

www.OgRimsDirect.com


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 30 2008, 04:04 PM~12016754
> *to get Prices on shipping check out our website!
> 
> www.OgRimsDirect.com
> ...


Yeah I just did that after my post. Just over 400 isnt bad. :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 30 2008, 12:20 PM~12016903
> *Yeah I just did that after my post. Just over 400 isnt bad.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

GOT MY RIMS TODAY EVERYTHING WAS COOL THIS WAS THE FASTEST IVE GOT MY ORDER ON RIMS FROM ANYWHERE....EVER!!!!! APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup: THE ONLY THING THAT KINDA GOT ME WAS THAT WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY 5 BIG BOXES WAS SITTIN RITE ON THE FRONT PORCH, LUCKILY I DIDNT WORK TODAY CUZ I USUALLY DONT GET HOME TIL DARK AND THEM SHITS WOULDA BEEN GONE, I DONT EXACTLY LIVE IN AN UPSCALE NEIGHBORHOOD BUT OTHER THAN THAT, IT WAS ALL 100, CANT WAIT TO PLACE MY NEXT ORDER


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Oct 30 2008, 12:22 PM~12016918
> *GOT MY RIMS TODAY EVERYTHING WAS COOL THIS WAS THE FASTEST IVE GOT MY ORDER ON RIMS FROM ANYWHERE....EVER!!!!! APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup: THE ONLY THING THAT KINDA GOT ME WAS THAT WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY 5 BIG BOXES WAS SITTIN RITE ON THE FRONT PORCH, LUCKILY I DIDNT WORK TODAY CUZ I USUALLY DONT GET HOME TIL DARK AND THEM SHITS WOULDA BEEN GONE, I DONT EXACTLY LIVE IN AN UPSCALE NEIGHBORHOOD BUT OTHER THAN THAT, IT WAS ALL 100, CANT WAIT TO PLACE MY NEXT ORDER
> *


how long did it take for them to get here?


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Oct 30 2008, 01:28 PM~12016965
> *how long did it take for them to get here?
> *


less then a week


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

lighting fast. :yes:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Oct 30 2008, 01:22 PM~12016918
> *GOT MY RIMS TODAY EVERYTHING WAS COOL THIS WAS THE FASTEST IVE GOT MY ORDER ON RIMS FROM ANYWHERE....EVER!!!!! APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup: THE ONLY THING THAT KINDA GOT ME WAS THAT WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY 5 BIG BOXES WAS SITTIN RITE ON THE FRONT PORCH, LUCKILY I DIDNT WORK TODAY CUZ I USUALLY DONT GET HOME TIL DARK AND THEM SHITS WOULDA BEEN GONE, I DONT EXACTLY LIVE IN AN UPSCALE NEIGHBORHOOD BUT OTHER THAN THAT, IT WAS ALL 100, CANT WAIT TO PLACE MY NEXT ORDER
> *



let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Oct 30 2008, 12:30 PM~12016986
> *less then a week
> *


aww shit!im gonna have to put in an order!


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 30 2008, 01:33 PM~12017010
> *let me know if you need anything else.
> *


 :werd: thanks homie


----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

i'm in jersey and it still only took one week. the only problem i had was i got three left side adapter and knockoffs and only one right. hopefully i'll have my other right soon.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capwagonwithwires_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 PM~12021785
> *i'm in jersey and it still only took one week.  the only problem i had was i got three left side adapter and knockoffs and only one right.  hopefully i'll have my other right soon.
> *


we got your 3rd left, and your 2nd right just got shiped today! sorry for that mix up
the person who took care of your order is still getting used to our new paper work system with the internet and becuase you ordered all 4 wheels Separate it confused him are bad! hope we cool


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 31 2008, 12:20 AM~12023060
> *....second time asking.
> *


the special is that we are offering great prices to all like your self mkvelidadon.
you can check it out for your self and get shipping right on the spot!
ontop of that you can also customize your wheels right on the spot!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 31 2008, 01:29 AM~12023081
> *the special is that we are offering great prices to all like your self mkvelidadon.
> you can check it out for your self and get shipping right on the spot!
> ontop of that you can also customize your wheels right on the spot!
> ...


Whatever man. I already bought me some from the swapmeet. Ha nah man I'm going to pick some up on the Friday if I got anything left over from all these bills...fuck.. :uh:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 31 2008, 12:34 AM~12023088
> *Whatever man. I already bought me some from the swapmeet. Ha nah man I'm going to pick some up on the Friday if I got anything left over from all these bills...fuck.. :uh:
> *


I respect that dats coo


----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

no problem.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capwagonwithwires_@Oct 31 2008, 09:30 AM~12024834
> *no problem.
> *



You should get it by Wednesday.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

get on those wheel/tire combos in the next few months so i can order over winter! keep givin the best deals and its on my friends!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

working hard to get it within a month.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Nov 1 2008, 11:58 AM~12033606
> *working hard to get it within a month.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smokeme420 (Sep 13, 2007)

I need a shipping price on a set of all chrome wit gold nipples 13x7 rims sent to Canada
Postal code T9A-2L2


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM SENT

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: Wheel/tire package and it's a guaranteed sale. I like the 2 inch white walls. Im dead set on gettin og's. All Chrome
Gold Nipples Back Gold Front Chrome

Package them up and hit me. I got all winter 2 wait


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Nov 4 2008, 09:52 PM~12065823
> *:thumbsup: Wheel/tire package and it's a guaranteed sale. I like the 2 inch white walls. Im dead set on gettin og's. All Chrome
> Gold Nipples Back Gold Front Chrome
> 
> ...


will do homie will do.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

www.ogrimsdirect.com





> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Nov 4 2008, 10:52 PM~12065823
> *:thumbsup: Wheel/tire package and it's a guaranteed sale. I like the 2 inch white walls. Im dead set on gettin og's. All Chrome
> Gold Nipples Back Gold Front Chrome
> 
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 29 2008, 12:04 PM~11729326
> *i need 13x7 black spocks and tires am orange county califas.price please
> *



Please check for prices in our website ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## TCaddyDLR (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Price on chromes 14 to calgary alberta.?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCaddyDLR_@Nov 9 2008, 05:10 PM~12106658
> *Hey Price on chromes 14 to calgary alberta.?
> *



PM SENT

My Webpage


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

chrome rims 14'' deep dish for 4 of them to the 95341 merced.ca


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

How much for all chrome 13x7 reverse with the blue og chips and 2 bar kos shipped to 55112 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much for one 13x7 mint green spoke 
like this masterpiece wheel not looking for any engraveing just green spokes


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Hi was wondering what it would cost for one 13x7, like these in the picture. Candy blue 
93245


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 10 2008, 07:03 PM~12117286
> *chrome rims 14'' deep dish for 4 of them to the 95341 merced.ca
> *



PM SENT

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM SENT





> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 11 2008, 01:27 PM~12125822
> *PM SENT
> 
> www.ogrimsdirect.com
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Nov 11 2008, 10:16 AM~12123674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SENT


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

how much for 13x7 white spokes with acc. to 85022?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 12 2008, 02:09 PM~12136861
> *how much for 13x7 white spokes with acc. to 85022?
> *


what state is that zip code?

you can check and costumize your wheels online and get shipping rate online free of charge  click here custom 13" rev make sure to change your long/short spokes to white and change qty to 4 and add to cart.

then use the drop down to pick your state and input zip code and you will get shipping price in the drop down. let us know if you are haveing hard time we now have online chat on our website check to see if we are online thanks


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 12 2008, 01:47 PM~12137192
> *Phoenix, Arizona.
> *



$451.52 shipped


----------



## DurbanPoison (Nov 11, 2008)

How much for 17x7's (reverse) chrome with gold nipples(with adapters, knock offs etc) shipped to 32903?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DurbanPoison_@Nov 13 2008, 07:25 AM~12143831
> *How much for 17x7's (reverse) chrome with gold nipples(with adapters, knock offs etc) shipped to 32903?
> *




PM SENT.


ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR FOR A SET OF 13X7 ALL AMERICAN GOLD SHIPPED TO 87108


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 13 2008, 03:18 PM~12148584
> *HOW MUCH FOR FOR A SET OF 13X7 ALL AMERICAN GOLD SHIPPED TO 87108
> *


Please check out our price on our website under 13"/custom remember do not get fooled with chiness gold, we do have chiness gold if you need them we have a lot of 13 and 14" center golds ready to go! for a very low price! will be comming up on our website soon.

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

makeing room for 09 we will be posting up some blowout custom rims ranging from all sizes and colors. if you cant wait please give us a call 562-926-4444 they will be at a good price


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 (Aug 14, 2007)

how much for some 13 rev. all chrome shipped to 76201


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLYCADDY93_@Nov 18 2008, 08:36 AM~12189859
> *how much for some 13 rev. all chrome shipped to 76201
> *


350.84 shipped! you can alwas check for your self online 24/7 with out waiting at
www.ogrimsdirect.com dont worry you will not get charged to check for shipping


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 17 2008, 08:43 PM~12186691
> *makeing room for 09 we will be posting up some blowout custom rims ranging from all sizes and colors. if you cant wait please give us a call 562-926-4444 they will be at a good price
> *


ok guys here you go, all sets come with TOOL! yes these prices are for the SET NOT 1 pc!   pm me or call me john 562-926-4444


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

wanting price 18's fwd gold spokes set shipped to 40272

PM me price


----------



## slamed64 (May 12, 2008)

how much for 15's, all chrome, with colored spokes and colored knock off, shipped to 85254 Scottsdale Arizona


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@Nov 19 2008, 06:16 AM~12199305
> *how much for 15's, all chrome, with colored spokes and colored knock off, shipped to 85254  Scottsdale Arizona
> *


$547.16 shipped for 15x7 colored spokes/k-off


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@Nov 19 2008, 07:16 AM~12199305
> *how much for 15's, all chrome, with colored spokes and colored knock off, shipped to 85254  Scottsdale Arizona
> *


Check out our video

easy how to guide


----------



## oldskellwheels (Dec 12, 2007)

Dang how long ya spend doing this video. Great video for those who don't know how to order.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Nov 24 2008, 02:59 PM~12244699
> *Dang how long ya spend doing this video.  Great video for those who don't know how to order.
> *



It took me some time but anything for the customers.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Dont forget to check out our layitlow customers Ridez!

click Here====>Layitlow.com & OG


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM US FOR DIAMOND CUT SPOKES ON 14X7 REV


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 26 2008, 11:31 AM~12265031
> *PM US FOR DIAMOND CUT SPOKES ON 14X7 REV
> 
> 
> ...



90$ a pc on the diamond cut spokes!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 4 2008, 11:56 AM~12334199
> *90$ a pc on the diamond cut spokes!
> *


 thats 90 bucks each wheel? price check on a set of 14x7 candy blue hub and nipples,with long spokes diamond cut, rest chrome, lemme know please


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 5 2008, 02:47 PM~12346014
> *thats 90 bucks each wheel? price check on a set of 14x7 candy blue hub and nipples,with long spokes diamond cut, rest chrome shipped to WA 98902, lemme know please
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 5 2008, 01:47 PM~12346014
> *thats 90 bucks each wheel? price check on a set of 14x7 candy blue hub and nipples,with long spokes diamond cut, rest chrome, lemme know please
> *


90 bucks each wheel all chrome


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

did you guys open up a shop in phoenix?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 5 2008, 04:27 PM~12347775
> *did you guys open up a shop in phoenix?
> *


no if you are talking about the one in craigslist that is fake the address is a damn car wash, dont be sending any money to paypal address or anything or some one will get jacked.


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 5 2008, 07:05 PM~12349164
> *no if you are talking about the one in craigslist that is fake the address is a damn car wash, dont be sending any money to paypal address or anything or some one will get jacked.
> *


really? that's not far from our house, I think we will cruise by there tomorrow...thanks for the heads up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Dec 5 2008, 07:14 PM~12349242
> *really? that's not far from our house, I think we will cruise by there tomorrow...thanks for the heads up
> *


it sure is google the address and view map its some family owned car wash place.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

yeah i saw it on craigslist! glad i asked.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

price check on a set of 14x7 candy blue hub and nipples,with long spokes diamond cut, rest chrome shipped to WA 98902, lemme know please..


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

how much 13's shipped to 08879?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 6 2008, 04:28 PM~12354892
> *how much 13's shipped to 08879?
> *



384.96 shipped you can also check our website for prices with shipping
www.ogrimsdirect.com

if you need help with ordering i have a video you can watch just make sure to expand the video in full screen



:thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

yep. drove by and its a car wash.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> 384.96 shipped you can also check our website for prices with shipping
> www.ogrimsdirect.com
> 
> if you need help with ordering i have a video you can watch just make sure to expand the video in full screen
> ...


 Hey OG DIRECT clean out your inbox, im tryin to get back to you,heres what i can't send to you!!! get back to me please.

sorry we do not have diamond spokes on our options yet.
we only have diamond spokes in 14" at the moment let me know if you are getting a 14" wheel and i will get you a price let me know![/QUOTE]

Hi I actually do want to order a set of 14x7's. that is why i asked. I want hub and nipples candy blue, and the front long spokes diamond cut.the rest chrome. shipped to a bussiness adress WA 98901, i was asking the price for diamond cut, so i could add it to my custom order. please let me know. thanx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> Hey OG DIRECT clean out your inbox, im tryin to get back to you,heres what i can't send to you!!! get back to me please.
> 
> sorry we do not have diamond spokes on our options yet.
> we only have diamond spokes in 14" at the moment let me know if you are getting a 14" wheel and i will get you a price let me know!


 Hi I actually do want to order a set of 14x7's. that is why i asked. I want hub and nipples candy blue, and the front long spokes diamond cut.the rest chrome. shipped to a bussiness adress WA 98901, i was asking the price for diamond cut, so i could add it to my custom order. please let me know. thanx
[/quote]


pm sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:13 PM~12368568
> *yep. drove by and its a car wash.
> *



There's a lot of scammers out there. We are the only OG.


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

how much for 13/7 gold nippel and hubwith zenith style k/o shipped to 93230 thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 Nice,so how much for Chrome & Black like this pic??

Shipped to 72801 Russeville AR

Size 13x7

Let me know


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

how bout that pic? :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 10 2008, 07:33 PM~12394806
> *how bout that pic?  :dunno:
> *


you got the pic right?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

no I have not.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 11 2008, 12:55 PM~12401616
> *no I have not.
> *


here is one of our display wheels,
might be a little dusty


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

looks good, are they scratched or is that glare from the lights in the shop? get at me on PM to go over ordering info. You know where Im at so....


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 11 2008, 07:25 PM~12405389
> *looks good, are they scratched or is that glare from the lights in the shop?  get at me on PM to go over ordering info.  You know where Im at so....
> *



there not so clean its a prity old display wheel that i wiped down real quick.
here is one that is new but i belive its a 20"









the glare of the flash makes it look kind of candy like 

let me see if i can take better pictures tomarrow.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

cool, cool. just pm me so we can go over ordering info. i should be able to call too.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big t on d'z_@Dec 10 2008, 05:36 PM~12392886
> *how much for 13/7 gold nippel and hubwith zenith style k/o shipped to 93230 thanks.. :biggrin:
> *



PM sent


----------



## caddywagon (Nov 29, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR 14X7 14X6 FOR MY CAPRICE WAGON TO 28570


----------



## caddywagon (Nov 29, 2008)

SORRY I MEANT CHROME 14X7 FOR FRONT 14X6 FOR THE REAR TO 28570


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddywagon_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 PM~12412549
> *SORRY I MEANT CHROME 14X7 FOR FRONT 14X6 FOR THE REAR TO 28570
> *



PM SENT. You can order them here My Webpagehttp://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

tried to call, but no answer?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 12 2008, 05:10 PM~12415567
> *tried to call, but no answer?
> *


we close at 4ish pm )PST M-F


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 12 2008, 10:06 PM~12418058
> *we close at 4ish pm )PST M-F
> *


cool, will try on Monday. Check your PM's too.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

how much 4 2 13.7 standered,2 reveresed all crome?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

get back to me mang! Im ready to order!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 14 2008, 10:32 PM~12432125
> *get back to me mang!  Im ready to order!
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Dec 14 2008, 01:04 AM~12425448
> *how much 4 2 13.7 standered,2 reveresed all crome?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 15 2008, 11:35 AM~12435200
> *PM SENT!
> *


nice chattin with ya. hope it doesnt take too long to get those in.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

price on 2-14 rev everything black except the nipples to 75061


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 09:25 PM~12441413
> *price on 2-14 rev everything black except the nipples to 75061
> *


Please check out our website for prices, you can cuztomize it and getting shipping prices.

www.ogrimsdirect.com

Please check out our how to order video! please make sure to view it in fullscreen


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for my wheels


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

no Prob


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT for some good deals!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 16 2008, 10:22 PM~12451726
> *TTT for some good deals!
> *


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

post pics of chrome with candy red spokes


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 18 2008, 05:42 AM~12464033
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Marry X-Mas!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

call us for X-mas sale!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 19 2008, 05:49 PM~12478224
> *call us for X-mas sale!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT get your orders in for the 09!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Holiday!


----------



## multi colored (Nov 30, 2008)

send me a pic of some dark blue 13z !!!thanx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by multi colored_@Dec 27 2008, 01:58 PM~12537796
> *send me a pic of some dark blue 13z !!!thanx
> *



let me see if i can find any prebuilt ones them. like dark navy blue right?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 28 2008, 10:49 PM~12548753
> *let me see if i can find any prebuilt ones them. like dark navy blue right?
> *



PM sent. I got some candy blue outer and spokes if your interested 14x7 REV.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

any updates on my order guys?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 29 2008, 02:48 PM~12552991
> *any updates on my order guys?
> *


Yeah i should be getting them today  waiting on fedex!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 29 2008, 02:52 PM~12553025
> *Yeah i should be getting them today  waiting on fedex!
> *


sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

how much 4 14x7s rev shipped to 78155 texas


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Dec 29 2008, 07:03 PM~12554966
> *how much 4 14x7s rev shipped to 78155 texas
> *



find out how to get prices from our website www.ogrimsdirect.com

Here is a how to video just make sure to blow it up so you can see it.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Dec 29 2008, 08:03 PM~12554966
> *how much 4 14x7s rev shipped to 78155 texas
> *



PM SENT. YOU CAN ORDER THEM WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT for some great guys with excellent customer service!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 2 2009, 05:23 PM~12587579
> *TTT for some great guys with excellent customer service!
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

13x5.5 rev?how much just 2 just the rims chrome?no hardware.ill pick them up. :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 5 2009, 12:05 PM~12611243
> *13x5.5 rev?how much just 2 just the rims chrome?no hardware.ill pick them up. :biggrin:
> *


 PM SENT>


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

You workin on pics of the different blues for me? I replied and sent to ogrimsdirect.com this time and havent heard back. lmk.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 5 2009, 01:14 PM~12612387
> *You workin on pics of the different blues for me?  I replied and sent to ogrimsdirect.com this time and havent heard back.  lmk.
> *



here is a few of the blues i found laying around, some are sample colors.
picture may not be that great was taken with my phone.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

my spokes are loose and leaking, how can i fix em? i had to put a tube in one of them. tire place tried to reseal it ,but no luck. theyre only a few months old .


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

how much for 14x7 set of 4 with black nipples shipped to 60647


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 5 2009, 06:46 PM~12615841
> *my spokes are loose and leaking, how can i fix em? i had to put a tube in one of them. tire place tried to reseal it ,but no luck. theyre only a few months old .
> *



who did you get your wheels from? and who mounted them do you have any pictures of the seal? you curb anything or run over a pot? what did you try to seal it with?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Jan 5 2009, 09:08 PM~12617962
> *how much for 14x7 set of 4 with black nipples shipped to 60647
> *



Please check out our website for prices on wheels and shipping.
www.ogrimsdirect.com

Please view this how to order video if you are haveing issues. please make sure to blow up the screen to view it.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 5 2009, 08:31 PM~12615618
> * pm sent
> *


Whats the deal with the blues??


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 6 2009, 01:09 PM~12621651
> *who did you get your wheels from? and who mounted them do you have any pictures of the seal? you curb anything or run over a pot? what did you try to seal it with?
> *


they came from og wire wheels. is that you or someone else?
my buddy at the dealer mounted the tires, i mounted the wheels, im not stupid. i do know how to mount them!. they arent curbed,no major pot holes,just normal bumps in teh road,daily driver b2200,no juice or nothing,so no hopping. i took them to the local discount tire, they broke it down and put something around the inside, let it set up for a few hours,and it still leaks. a few of the nipples are loose,the ones that are leaking...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 7 2009, 05:44 PM~12636893
> *they came from og wire wheels. is that you or someone else?
> my buddy at the dealer mounted the tires, i mounted the wheels, im not stupid. i do know how to mount them!. they arent curbed,no major pot holes,just normal bumps in teh road,daily driver b2200,no juice or nothing,so no hopping. i took them to the local discount tire, they broke it down and put something around the inside, let it set up for a few hours,and it still leaks. a few of the nipples are loose,the ones that are leaking...
> *


looks like the silicone needs to come out and need to tighten up some of the nipples, you bought it direct from us? when? what did they use to try and reseal them, do you know?

Check this thread if you going to take a shot on it yourself,

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=445281&st=0


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 7 2009, 04:13 PM~12634857
> *Whats the deal with the blues??
> *


yeah whats the deal with the blues DAMN


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

how much for a set with tan or brown spokes shipped to 28079


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jan 8 2009, 06:39 PM~12646430
> *how much for a set with  tan or brown  spokes   shipped to 28079
> *


PM SENT
http://purchase them here


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

OGWIRES has always done good biz with Super Natural!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Jan 9 2009, 01:03 PM~12653122
> *PM SENT
> http://purchase them here
> *


damn coupe I dont think these guys need your money homie. I got my wheels from keith at homeboyz never had an issue, shit he made my wheels and sent them faster then they are responding to u. keiths number is 909-609-9813. I think its kinda fucked up these guys can clearly see that u posted and dont answer u but answer other people. Thats just bad for biz.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 10 2009, 04:44 PM~12663725
> *damn coupe I dont think these guys need your money homie. I got my wheels from keith at homeboyz never had an issue, shit he made my wheels and sent them faster then they are responding to u. keiths number is 909-609-9813. I think its kinda fucked up these guys can clearly see that u posted and dont answer u but answer other people. Thats just bad for biz.
> *


not to mention all the PMs i send them. your right keith wouldve been ALOT faster than this. Its pretty clear, all i want to know is the name of the color of the blue spoke they showed me so I can tell them when I order but no responses after a week. Their website just says blue, then they show me 6 different blues, how u gonna know what im talkin about? Ive been told to skip the dealers and call oscar at og, hopefully he can tell me what blue im looking at... :nosad:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

IM LOOKING FOR SOME 13X7 CANDY ORANGE SPOKES AND 2 INCH OUTE LIP GOLD NIPPLES HUB AND 2 WING NOCK OFFS


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Got my wheels today(well saw them today, they came in Friday). Thanks OG!!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 7 2009, 02:13 PM~12634857
> *Whats the deal with the blues??
> *



sorry have been busy and sick at the same time pm sent the one you want is candy blue


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 8 2009, 04:38 PM~12645815
> *yeah whats the deal with the blues DAMN
> *


pictures already sent u need blues to please check out our web site www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

if I buy a set of four, 
whats the cost extra per rim. 
if i want black spokes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Jan 10 2009, 02:44 PM~12663725
> *damn coupe I dont think these guys need your money homie. I got my wheels from keith at homeboyz never had an issue, shit he made my wheels and sent them faster then they are responding to u. keiths number is 909-609-9813. I think its kinda fucked up these guys can clearly see that u posted and dont answer u but answer other people. Thats just bad for biz.
> *


first of all we build and true,seal,pack,
ship our wheels all in house, we dont just ship the 
wheels, i personaly true 95% of all the custom wheels 
so i know im shipping good wheels. and for saying we are fucked up i already told the guy that its best to send color sample 

if he is scared of geting the wrong blue, like i tell every one
looking at a picture online doest mean that is what you will
be getting due to video cards and monitor differences colors
will alwas be off and its alwas best to send in a sample color


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Im happy


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 11 2009, 10:06 AM~12669646
> *not to mention all the PMs i send them.  your right keith wouldve been ALOT faster than this.  Its pretty clear, all i want to know is the name of the color of the blue spoke they showed me so I can tell them when I order but no responses after a week.  Their website just says blue, then they show me 6 different blues, how u gonna know what im talkin about? Ive been told to skip the dealers and call oscar at og, hopefully he can tell me what blue im looking at... :nosad:
> *


we make sure we make what the customers want and take the time to explain,and we do make the wheels in house.
we are not just a shipper. i personal work on all custom wheels.
i dont just pack them and ship them, i have been sick. sorry for the late reply


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 11 2009, 06:55 PM~12673568
> *Im happy
> *


glad to hear that


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2009, 06:59 PM~12673625
> *glad to hear that
> *


In fact, I will be getting with you for another set soon!!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 11 2009, 06:33 PM~12673338
> *if I buy a set of four,
> whats the cost extra per rim.
> if i want black spokes
> *


just add one more wheel on the cart 
if you are buying online if not 
just devide by 4


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2009, 08:57 PM~12673586
> *we make sure we make what the customers want and take the time to explain,and we do make the wheels in house.
> we are not just a shipper. i personal work on all custom wheels.
> i dont just pack them and ship them, i have been sick. sorry for the late reply
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

any questions 562-926-4444 or www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME.....2 STANDARD 2 REVERSE SHIPPED TO 95125, SAN JOSE, CA.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 12 2009, 12:34 PM~12680174
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME.....2 STANDARD 2 REVERSE SHIPPED TO 95125, SAN JOSE, CA.
> *


www.ogrimsdirect.com

here is a video on how to order just in case you have hard time 
please make sure to in large the video


----------



## raider84 (Jan 14, 2009)

14x6 chrome with black wires to 85382. tires too??? thanks


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raider84_@Jan 13 2009, 10:23 PM~12698884
> *14x6 chrome with black wires to 85382. tires too??? thanks
> *


they dont sell tires


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 14 2009, 07:17 AM~12700505
> *they dont sell tires
> *


Thanks Haze! :thumbsup: i knew our tax payers money is going to good use


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raider84_@Jan 13 2009, 11:23 PM~12698884
> *14x6 chrome with black wires to 85382. tires too??? thanks
> *


you can check prices here ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

specials on 16" in wheels.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

plased my order today, cant whait to receive them. :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Jan 24 2009, 03:22 PM~12803706
> *plased my order today, cant whait to receive them. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

16" in wheels special. Ask for coupon now 

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

Now accepting Canadian order online.
My Webpage


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

chrome 13x7 shipped..thanks


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

sUP OG, HEY ON THE CUSTOM COLOR SPOKE OPTION CAN I PICK ANY COLOR ON YALLS COLOR CHART AND THE PRICE QUOTED ON YOUR SITE WOULD BE THE SAME..? cUZ I DONT WANT CANDY BLUE, LOOKING FOR A CERTAIN BABY BLUE COLOR... THANKS, LMK...


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got my rims yesterday. Thanks OG Wire ! :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Feb 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12878814
> *Got my rims yesterday. Thanks OG Wire !  :biggrin:
> *



No Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## sik350 (Jun 19, 2008)

how much for 13x7 black dish, chrome nipples, black spokes, chrome hub, str8 2 bar spinner shipped to 93436 CA. or do you have anything like these in your shop?


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

how much for 13's chrome sent to 93001


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much for a set of 13x7 shipped to 95351?(all chrome) dont need knock offs or adapters, just rims


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Feb 5 2009, 01:03 PM~12915544
> *how much for 13's chrome sent to 93001
> *


$359.16 

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 5 2009, 01:07 PM~12915571
> *how much for a set of 13x7 shipped to 95351?(all chrome) dont need knock offs or adapters, just rims
> *



$370.21

ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Feb 5 2009, 01:37 PM~12915825
> *$359.16
> 
> www.ogrimsdirect.com
> *


so its cheaper to just get everything?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

so how much for all chrome shipped to 33013


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 08:00 AM~12940732
> *so how much for all chrome shipped to 33013
> *



click on this website to get prices, you can also get prices on the shipping.

www.ogrimsdirect.com

click on this HOW TO ORDER VIDEO.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 08:00 AM~12940732
> *so how much for all chrome shipped to 33013
> *



click on this website to get prices, you can also get prices on the shipping.

www.ogrimsdirect.com

click on this HOW TO ORDER VIDEO.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 5 2009, 06:41 PM~12918850
> *so its cheaper to just get everything?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 


ill get the whole set if its the same price


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

does the hammer come with the 4 rims???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 9 2009, 03:34 PM~12953509
> *does the hammer come with the 4 rims???
> *


the 4 rims comes with knock off and adaptor.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2009, 05:14 PM~12953833
> *the 4 rims comes with knock off and adaptor.
> *


okay thanks.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a set of stainless steel 13x7 rev on ebay right now.


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR SUM 13inc ALL CHROME WIT WHITE SPOKES WIT 2 WING K-OFFS


----------



## delunajm (Jan 21, 2009)

How much for 2 14x6 wire wheels only no accessories shipped to 23502.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

13s pink spokes and nipples, chrome dish and hub,send to 78612/austin Texas


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delunajm_@Feb 18 2009, 03:33 PM~13041850
> *How much for 2 14x6 wire wheels only no accessories shipped to 23502.
> *


please check out http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

will you ship wheels to france?


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

wat up tryin to get a set of 13s with tan spokes or gold nipples & hub for my big body fleetwood need pic. & price shipped to 28079 nc


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

PM'D


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

would 14x6 clear the back of my 2dr Fleetwood? the 14x7s I have rub like a bitch!

How much for:
- (2) 14x6's all chrome 

- Set (4) of Zenith recess knock offs chrome 

shipped to VA 22033 LMK homie thanks!


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Feb 20 2009, 09:51 AM~13059172
> *wat up tryin to get a set of  13s  with tan spokes  or  gold nipples & hub  for my big body fleetwood  need pic. & price shipped to 28079 nc
> *


ttt


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

you got a pm


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skyliner32_@Feb 23 2009, 01:04 PM~13087255
> *you got a pm
> *



sorry guys i have been busy and did not have the time to reply.

i replied to all the PM's now.


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

13X7 TAN SPOKES :biggrin: WITH CHEVY KNOCK OFF


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:50 PM~13079891
> *would 14x6 clear the back of my 2dr Fleetwood? the 14x7s I have rub like a bitch!
> 
> How much for:
> ...



i have 14x6 qith 175 75 14 OG wires on my cadi and they dont rub. 

from what i hear you might have to look for 175 70 14's...


----------



## juicedfleet93 (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you guys got any 14x6's in stock YET ??? Let me know I'm ready to order when you get them in. Need a set for my caddy ASAP


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 23 2009, 04:05 PM~13088563
> *sorry guys i have been busy and did not have the time to reply.
> 
> i replied to all the PM's now.
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Feb 24 2009, 11:59 AM~13098344
> *
> *


----------



## ss52o (Mar 15, 2008)

got my rims 2day thankz OG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ss52o_@Feb 26 2009, 04:04 PM~13121379
> *got my rims 2day  thankz OG  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedfleet93+Feb 24 2009, 10:20 AM~13095791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the website and didn't see _any_ all chrome 14's at all. :dunno:


----------



## mouse1 (Sep 19, 2008)

how much for candy orange spokes and lip, chrome nipples 13s.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Feb 28 2009, 11:46 PM~13141669
> *yeah, I'm looking for a price on 2 14x6 too.
> I checked the website and didn't see any all chrome 14's at all. :dunno:
> *


i called and they said they was out for like three weeks...


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Feb 23 2009, 04:43 PM~13088968
> *13X7 TAN SPOKES  :biggrin:  WITH CHEVY KNOCK OFF
> *


NO REPLY :uh:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 1 2009, 12:36 AM~13142047
> *i called and they said they was out for like three weeks...
> *


 :0  Looks like they're out of 13x7 reverse all chrome too.

wtf, Did all the kids in China grow up!?  :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 2 2009, 12:22 PM~13152686
> *:0   Looks like they're out of 13x7 reverse all chrome too.
> 
> wtf, Did all the kids in China grow up!?    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Feb 28 2009, 10:10 PM~13141843
> *how much for candy orange spokes and lip, chrome nipples 13s.
> *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

looking for some 13x7, gold nipples and hubs shipped to houston, let me know....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 10 2009, 06:32 PM~13240928
> *looking for some 13x7, gold nipples and hubs shipped to houston, let me know....
> *


 :0


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 3 2009, 09:39 AM~13163840
> *
> *


WTF


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

went online yesterday, they have pics of chrome 14x7 rims with new price 105.00 per wheel. i guess they are back in stock? :dunno:


----------



## BetoLOLOWS (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11676100
> *2 WEEK SPECIAL ON ALL CHROME 13'' AND  14'' PLEASE CALL AT
> (562)926-4444 ASK FOR ELIE  THANK YOU
> *



how much 4 bark blue hub's & nipple's with baby blue spoke's 13 x 7 also with baby blue lip's......
shiped to zip code 75204


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

105 a PIECE ? god damn


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

STILL OUT OF STOCK! NEED 2 13X5 ALL CHROME!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i just ordered a 13x7 from them, 
i got a shipping confirmation... 

just call them, internet takes too long


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11676100
> *2 WEEK SPECIAL ON ALL CHROME 13'' AND  14'' PLEASE CALL AT
> (562)926-4444 ASK FOR ELIE  THANK YOU
> *


how much for chrome 13z shippd to 93274


----------



## Cynical64 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 24 2008, 11:43 AM~11686867
> *PM SEND  :thumbsup:
> *



HOW much for 14x7 center gold with 2 bar straight ko shipped to 94591


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

price for 13x7 100 spokes straight laced chrome for local pickup and how much extra for shipping to 91016 if needed


----------



## shorty rocks (Feb 28, 2008)

need 2 prices, 2 13x5.5 all chrome and then for a 13x5.5 set of 4 wit 3 bar knock off and wide whites, shipped to 13032, new york


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

how much for two 14x7 and two 14x6 all chrome for my big body shipped to 98801


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

how much for two 14x7 and two 14x6 all chrome shipped to 33183


----------



## 90evilusion (Jun 1, 2006)

this dude is kool.  took 2 days to get my rims, very fast shipping.. will do buisness again. ttt :biggrin:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

13x7 black dish and black hub chrome everything else shiped to 40214 100 spoke


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 5 2009, 03:50 PM~12613261
> *here is a few of the blues i found laying around, some are sample colors.
> picture may not be that great was taken with my phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Jan 4 2011, 02:03 PM~19501621
> *
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Nov 5 2010, 06:03 PM~18997512
> *this dude is kool.    took 2 days to get my rims, very fast shipping.. will do buisness again. ttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

OG can you PM me a price on 13x7 dish and spokes painted white with all acc shipped to 83687.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Jan 7 2011, 11:52 PM~19537377
> *OG can you PM me a price on 13x7 dish and spokes painted white with all acc shipped to 83687.
> *


???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Jan 11 2011, 05:21 PM~19569488
> *???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



pm sent! sorry for the delay


----------



## leoblack (Sep 23, 2005)

OG, I got a 2000 Linc Towncar Exec series and I'm thinking about putting 17x7 standards on it chrome with bullets. I don't know the spacing for adapter size do you know? I would like it to be shipped to 28215. Thanks.


----------



## boundedcc80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Need a price on 13x7 rev. Candy blue spokes, two bar recess style and no adapters ship to 30721 

Also on some all chrome 13x7 rev, two bar recess style, and 4 candy blue center caps shipped to 30721


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leoblack_@Jan 24 2011, 01:13 AM~19680367
> *OG, I got a 2000 Linc Towncar Exec series and I'm thinking about putting 17x7 standards on it chrome with bullets. I don't know the spacing for adapter size do you know? I would like it to be shipped to 28215. Thanks.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boundedcc80_@Jan 24 2011, 01:44 AM~19680402
> *Need a price on 13x7 rev. Candy blue spokes, two bar recess style and no adapters ship to 30721
> 
> Also on some all chrome 13x7 rev, two bar recess style, and 4 candy blue center caps shipped to 30721
> *



pm sent!


----------

